# Breakfalls



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 8, 2002)

This got started in another thread. When I teach throws they have to know how to fall before this. Don't put the cart before the horse or you won't go nowhere. This is how I teach a beginner. I have them sit on the ground legs and arms across, chin tucked. This is for a back break fall. At this stage all I want them to do is get the breathing out, the arm slap down and make sure they keep chin tucked. Next stage is have them squat as low as they can. Go through the same process as before. Third stage is a half squat (which is in between a squat and standing up) Have them drop body weight down, as you keep chin tucked, slap ground as you breathe out. Last is the standing break fall. As you start you drop your weight down as low as you can get it. Keep chin tucked to chest slap ground as you breathe out. Make sure feet stay together and don't come over your head. Your body should rock like a rocking horse. If you have some one that slaps to soon or tries to catch themselves, you can do the rocking horse drill (thats what I call it) Have them lay on their backs and rock back and forth. As they rock they slap and breathe out. Make sure they keep chin tucked also. I am sure I forgot something not sure what.
Bob


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 8, 2002)

Strange I was going over these drills tonight with my class.  We alow throws and sweeps in class and our floor is very hard uneven concreat. WE have a couple old mats to practice with but sparring is without mats so they need to know how to fall.
 Beginners need to know how to fall correctly or they break.
Shadow:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 5, 2002)

Break Falls are the basics and in any close combat situation which may take you to the ground; the knowledge of break falling is essential. The more experienced break faller can injure an attacker in the process of them falling together in the clinch. The advanced faller will fatally damage the attacker on the way down. This goes for defenses against weapons also.
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Yari (Sep 6, 2002)

How do you handle your feet on a break fall?

I use the cross the legs, and make my fall tight. But in the Aikido dojo I practice they spread their legs, and bump up with their hips after hitting the floor.


/Yari


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 6, 2002)

I tdepends on the break fall. For back breakfalls I keep my feet together, and rock back, sometimes in to a roll. Sometimes I will land with my feet,like in a full forward breakfall, or with the side of my feet, on a side break fall.


Tony


----------



## J-kid (Oct 18, 2002)

We use body manigement to get around throws and off balance them so if they do throw we keep are heads up and stuff.  The problem with break fall is that it puts you in a bad place when you land, Its also true that breakfall takes 80% of the inpact but.  You land in a way that you could get pinned armbared chocked etc, Very easyle.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 18, 2002)

We use like cartweels and and rolls and other moves when throwen instead of break falls most of the time ,  Any question i could answer>


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 18, 2002)

How do you roll or cartwheel on a hip throw, also if they drop their weight or do sacrafic type throw how do you roll or cartwheel when you have their weight on top of you?
Bob :asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 18, 2002)

Fellow artists,
 I don't know how many times I've heard "We don't breakfall". So what happens if I *DO* throw you? Remember that ***** happens and when it does you're gonna have to be prepared. Like grappling, you don't have to concentrate on it, but you sould know the basics and do them if needed.
:soapbox:


----------



## Aegis (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah, if I get the right opening for a morote-seoi-nage, you will not be rolling out or cartwheeling over it. Especially if I put a harai sweep in, or drop to my knees after breaking the balance and moving in.....

EVERYONE (no exceptions) should learn to breakfall if they plan on doing a grappling art. If not with their hands (which should be taught to beginners as it's the easiest way to fall), then with their legs, or with just the right amount of rolling of the body (again this assumes that you CAN roll after I thrown and follow up.)


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 19, 2002)

About the only throws I could see this done on are a tomoe nage and kote gaeshi wrist throw. Would like to see the someone roll out of a Osoto gari / garami.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 19, 2002)

The art of ukemi is being lost. This is due primarily I believe on the sporting influence on the martial arts. If you breakfall you lose the match. Ukemi is first a way to get thrown and not get hurt. Second it is training to learn to throw. Unless you are absolutely confident in your ability to take a throw, you will be hesitant in your attacks. Third, ukemi is a very good way to warm up a class. Start with lying on the mat, then sitting, squating and finally standing. Do back and side breakfalls each way for 10 reps without stoping. You will be warmed up by then. Now do zempo kaiten to standing and lying position. I feel once a student has attained these skills it is useful to teach some turnouts and alternative rollls. The key being if they are caught with a truly good throw they will breakfall. If the throw is less powerful they will land with their feet or turn out. Their mind will judge instinctively which is appropriate. All MA's, especially grapplers, but even strikers need to continuously hone their falling skills. I'll be 47 this week. If someone would catch me with a very powerful throw such that I fly 10 feet across the floor, I'm confident in my ability to land it without injury. Same goes for the even more dangerous types that take you straight to the ground- like O Soto or Seoi Otoshi. I strongly disagree with the lack of training in proper ukemi. 

                                                                Peace
                                                                 Dennis


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 19, 2002)

Fellow artists,
 I've found that gravity ALWAYS works, no matter what. No techniqe will truely escape it. Be prepared


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Why I started this post was to see how other people teach Breakfalling. Not to see if you should breakfall, cartwheel or roll. Like Abbax8 said breakfalls should be for tori(the guy throwing) can practice his throws and for Uke ( the guy receiveing the throw). If you don't practice this way and just go throught the motions and don't actually do the throws. You might as well be dancing.
Bob   :asian:


----------



## Aegis (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *Why I started this post was to see how other people teach Breakfalling. Not to see if you should breakfall, cartwheel or roll. Like Abbax8 said breakfalls should be for tori(the guy throwing) can practice his throws and for Uke ( the guy receiveing the throw). If you don't practice this way and just go throught the motions and don't actually do the throws. You might as well be dancing.
> Bob   :asian: *



In Judo we teach the kids to breakfall first from already lying down, then sitting, then squatting, then standing. Eventually from hurling themselves through the air, but usually not until they get to senior level.

In Jujitsu the breakfalls are often taught from kneeling, then standing then hurling.... Much faster teahing because it's an adult class.

We spend 10-15 minutes at the start of each session breakfalling (Right after the warmup and rei)


----------



## J-kid (Nov 7, 2002)

Sorry for the late reaspowns, I got a surprise suspensin on martial talk a bit ago. So did carbon but carbon broke the rule and got banned, Well i am back and can answer your question,
First off yes body manigment dos work and offen will be better then breakfall.  True breakfall observes 80% of your fall .  All i have to say is tuffen up.  If you do throw me i think ill be ok unless on really hard surfice then i might break fall.  On a matt not needed for me any how.... do you have any questions about body mangigment?


----------

